# Fiio E1 Review Thread



## T.IIZUKA

I purchased Fiio E1.
 Fiio E1 is the head phone amplifier which supplies power source from iPod. Whether just which has an influence on the playback time of iPod it tested.

*iPod mini Music playback time: 21 hour 40 minute 11 seconds* +α (it fell in the middle of the following tune)

*iPod mini + Fiio E1 playback time: 17 hour 25 minute 12 seconds* +α(it fell in the middle of the following tune)

*discrepancy score: 4 hour 15 minutes *

 There is the influence with power source supplying in Fiio E1 certainly.
 But they are not considerable ones. 

 It is the special test, continual playback.
 Usually, you probably will use intermittently.
 If it is intermittent utilization, difference that is thought whether it is not it is reduced. 
 I think that it is the excellent result. 

 iPod mini pink (32GB-CF, New Battery)
 iPod setting;
 Back light timer of 10 seconds.
 LCD contrast default.

 Playback music: "The Beatles In Mono"
 File format iTunes Plus (AAC/256kbps/VBR). 
 All the 213 tunes, 9h 37m 46s, the play list of 1.03GB repeat playback.

 Use headphone: GRADO SR80 (32ohm) 












 It publishes details to also My Blog. (Only Japanese) 
TableTop Audio
http://tiiduka.blogspot.com/2009/11/fiio-e1_27.html
http://tiiduka.blogspot.com/2009/11/...nifiio-e1.html

 edit;
 The title was changed to the general purpose.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *T.IIZUKA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think that it is the excellent result. _

 

I think so too. The reduction in battery life isn't significant enough if you recharge your iPod every one or two days.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think so too. The reduction in battery life isn't significant enough if you recharge your iPod every one or two days._

 

I'm using Fiio E5. 
 I thought it was better doing the charge management of iPod and E5. 

 As for sound the place where burn-in it has done but, as for me you think that it is good. 
 Insert Fiio E1 in the bag and are completed to the cartridge.
 This is convenient.


----------



## DoTheMath

I bought an E1 and received it in the mail about a week ago - first impression... you get what you pay for. I'm not trying to be harsh but I noticed a very slight improvement from the headphone jack to the E1. 

 My source is a Touch 2G and cans are ATH-50's (love these BTW!), although I only have about 20 hours on the cans right now, still working them in. I listened to a variety of music, Jamey Johnson, Dave Matthews, all at 256, etc... all on the "flat" setting and same volume level. 

 To me the sound was a bit cleaner and tighter, but it was about $20 better - which is what I paid for the E1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am already looking at jumping up and moving to a dedicated portable amp (T3 is my first choice right now) and a good LOD (Qable Performance SE). 

 That's my quick review of the E1 at this point, should anything change I'll post accordingly. 

 DTM


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Hi DTM,

 Review thank you. 
 Is your headphone ATH-M50?
 M50 Bass is abundant.
 I think go together. So you don't think?

 It seems like the headphone amplifier whose also iBasso T3 is good. 
 It is one of the amplifiers which I want.
 E1 and T3 were abbreviated Bass Boost. It probably is to be many recently?

 E1 management of the battery is unnecessary. 
 It becomes also the remote control of iPod. 
 I intend to present to the wife. (Presently, she has used E5)


----------



## pxl1500

I am finding that the E1 is draining my iPod a lot, i think i am going to be switching back to the E5.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Is iPod which you use what? 
 With iPod4G where my battery is weak it was the tendency which is similar.


----------



## pxl1500

Using my 4th gen nano

 I switched back to the E5, don't get me wrong, i enjoyed the E1 and maybe i should give them more time, but i just prefer the E5, even if it dangles off my nano.

 oh well i guess i have an extra gift to give to someone


----------



## T.IIZUKA

I had not used BassBoost with E5. 
 But because there is no BassBoost in E1, perhaps the person, as E5 it is. 

 As for the switch of "volume up/down" and "track selection" , I think that opposite was better.

 I am easy to use this one.
 (2)(3) = Track Select , (4)(5) Volume






 It seems that with the production lot of Fiio E1 part design becomes modification.
 I welcome the modification of this design.


----------



## sjlee001

Has anybody taken one apart? I just got my E1 and am wondering if you can swap out the opamp. I put an AD8620 in my E5 and it sounds great. I'm not 100% sold on the E1 after listening to it with my hf2s.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sjlee001* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anybody taken one apart? I just got my E1 and am wondering if you can swap out the opamp. I put an AD8620 in my E5 and it sounds great. I'm not 100% sold on the E1 after listening to it with my hf2s._

 

As for Fiio E5 OPA2338 is loaded. 
 Information is little concerning OPAMP of Fiio E1 is.
 There is only information, "TI make".
 I looked at the photographic playback, but type turn was shaved.
 The type turn of OPAMP is not ascertained.
 There is no detailed information?


----------



## roni44

After spend about a day with E1, I found it's better compare to E5, the sound does sound deeper and cleaner, the bass for me is enough and the soundstage sound a bit wider too. However I do find FireyeI still sound the best, but the damn background noise and the bulk size of FireyeI hard to be a portable setup. Here is my current setup

 1. iPhone 2G>LOD>E5>UM3X
 2. iPhone 2G>E1>UM3X
 3. iPhone 2G>wired iPod/iPhone/LOD remote>FireyeI>UM3X

 I also find E1 to be more detailed than E5. I got pretty lucky as I just came back from a business trip from Shenzhen China, I was able to pickup 4 E1 at whole seller price. It's gonna be a great Xmas gifts for few of my friend. The whole seller agreed to sell me the E7 as soon as it's out and at just a bit over his cost. Myself actually thinking of importing then to Taiwan and start selling them.


----------



## Smirk

Mine is on a way from Deal Extreme. I'll write my impressions after it actually gets here.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roni44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's gonna be a great Xmas gifts for few of my friend._

 

I also think so.


----------



## barrist

I ordered a Fiio E1 yesterday.. was gonna wait for the black one to come out (sent Fiio an email and they said it would be a month), but it's cheap so i don't mind buying two lol. Can't wait!


----------



## neo-cortex

I'm trying them out right now! I bought one from dealextreme, and they sent me a pack of 10 haha!


----------



## chibru1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neo-cortex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm trying them out right now! I bought one from dealextreme, and they sent me a pack of 10 haha!_

 


 I'd be glad to take one off of your hands! Lemme know how much you want.


----------



## nozr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neo-cortex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm trying them out right now! I bought one from dealextreme, and they sent me a pack of 10 haha!_

 



 What?


----------



## Smirk

Waiting mine to be delivered. Hopefully DX failed with my order too (in a good way).


----------



## Kianda

Hi all; i have a question for FiiO E1 users:
   
  if u switch the hold ON, on your iPod, the E1 remote will still work?
   
  Thx and sorry for my eng XD


----------



## portsnap

Just my two cents regarding the Fiio E1.
   
Carrying this thing in the back pocket of your jeans will make the cable look like crap.
Also, the 1 meter long cable is just too god damn long. I so wish Fiio gets inspired by my mod and puts out a shorter version into the market.
   
Get a soldering iron, cut off most of the crappy long cable, resolder it back. Now you can carry it inside your pocket, avoiding a mess of tangled wires. It's better to rewire the plug itself, instead of the controls. You would not be able to open the controls and get to the wires without damaging it.


----------



## striker

Could you tell us how did you open the Fiio E1?
  Is it easy to assemble it up afterwards and does it stay securely assembled?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## PANGES

I'd be interested in knowing too. I'd love to shorten mine.


----------



## deviationer

Quote: 





kianda said:


> Hi all; i have a question for FiiO E1 users:
> 
> if u switch the hold ON, on your iPod, the E1 remote will still work?
> 
> Thx and sorry for my eng XD


 

 Yes.


----------



## josesol07

Quote: 





striker said:


> Could you tell us how did you open the Fiio E1?
> Is it easy to assemble it up afterwards and does it stay securely assembled?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  also interested!! thanks


----------



## Baines93

Me too...
   
  Step by step guide?
   
  Only really wondering one thing... if you cut the wire short at the LOD end, taking some out, and soldering wire to wire would create a weak point? Or did you cut off at the LOD itself, and resolder to the pins, cause I struggle with soldering them 
   
  Plus I can't even seem to pry the LOD casing open anywhere?!
   
  I need mine that short, just out of the top of my pocket like yours would be perfect, just below my shirt line... Perfect remote length for me.
   
  Please please please? 
   
  Matt


----------



## portsnap

Oh sorry guys, I wasn't following the thread.
  Opening the plug was actually easy, just get a tiny and flat screwdriver.
  Here is the pic:

   
  I guess you get the idea, you have to stick the screwdriver between the big white enclosing and the top part which holds the plug together. The plastic is not that flexible, but with careful pressure you'll be able to get the screwdriver in-between. Look at the plug, you'll see that the top part was put onto the white enclosing, you'll see the edge where you'll have to push your screwdriver in. Be careful, the top part is glued to the pcb, but you'll be able to get it off easily. You will have to bend the top part a bit, just to get it out, don't overdo it.
  Soldering the thing will be a pain in the... prepare a magnifying glass.


----------



## portsnap

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 


> if you cut the wire short at the LOD end, taking some out, and soldering wire to wire would create a weak point?
> 
> Or did you cut off at the LOD itself, and resolder to the pins, cause I struggle with soldering them


 

  
  As shown in my previous post (NOTE: The "previous post" wasn't approved yet, just wait for it, a photo will be included), I resoldered the pins. I am no expert in soldering, i just prepared carefully and checked every step with a magnifying glass. I also used a small block of wood, which i taped the pcb onto, just to stabilize it (in case you've got shaky hands, like mine).
   
  Also i don't think i created a weak point, I kept the cable strain relief, it was glued to the cable, but i was able to pull it off the cable and put it later on.


----------



## snusmurki

Is it better comparsion with E5?..


----------



## PANGES

How did you get the LOD section open? 
  
  Quote: 





portsnap said:


> As shown in my previous post (NOTE: The "previous post" wasn't approved yet, just wait for it, a photo will be included), I resoldered the pins. I am no expert in soldering, i just prepared carefully and checked every step with a magnifying glass. I also used a small block of wood, which i taped the pcb onto, just to stabilize it (in case you've got shaky hands, like mine).
> 
> Also i don't think i created a weak point, I kept the cable strain relief, it was glued to the cable, but i was able to pull it off the cable and put it later on.


----------



## striker

Quote: 





panges said:


> How did you get the LOD section open?


 
   
  Hi, I tried it last night and it went very well.
   
  The LOD opens (as you probably already know) on the connector side.
  You have to lift the connector side cover, and everything comes trough the casing, including the wire. The cover has plastic tabs and mild glue on each end.
   
  I tried opening it with a sharp but strong knife by inserting it near the middle and lifting the cover, but it was stressing the plastic cover too much and it even cracked a bit, so I gave up on that option.
   
  Doing the same near the ends damages the casing a bit more but at least nothing cracked, and seeing as the plastic tabs and the glue are on each end, I'd say it's the best place to apply pressure.
  One side after the other and it came loose.
   
  Removing the cables was easy, though they're pretty close together. Just a little touch on the solder with the soldering iron and a small pull with a tweezer, and they come off.
   
  I cut the cable to length and tried to solder each wire to each connector (that still had the previous solder), but that didn't work.
  I didn't want to apply new solder because all I had was a large soldering iron and a large solder wire, so I was sure I would have trouble with too much solder joining 2 (or even 3!!) adjacent connectors.
   
  The solution I used was applying a bit of solder to the tips of the wires (just a thin coating).
   
  Then, one at a time, I placed (with a tweezer) each wire to the corresponding "old-solder-covered connector", and the touching the tip of the soldering iron to the wire to melt the 2 bits of solder together (the one on the tip of the wire and the one on the connector).
   
  After checking it was working properly, it was just a matter of applying a bit of glue to the plastic strain relief, and just click the cover into place.
   
  The damage done to casing is minimal, nothing that bothers me.


----------



## portsnap

Somehow the message including the pic and a description how i opened the thing did not get approved, is there are reason for this, is there any sort of moderation queue?


----------



## PANGES

Thanks for the info, Striker & portsnap. I'll give it a shot this weekend.
   
  I'm a little worried about re-connecting the little wires back onto the old solder or even applying new solder though. I had to do that before w/ the dock for my Turtle Beach headset for my xbox (where the mic wire attaches to the controller), and it didn't go too well. lol. What I tried to do was re-liquify the old solder and touch the wire back on it to connect it again, but it moved and connected with the solder right next to it (for a different wire). So in the end, I had to use solder whick to get all the factory solder off and apply my own. I think my main problem with all that was that the tip for my solder iron was too big for the job, but unfortunately, my iron doesn't have a removeable tip (lame, I know).
   
  lol. Either way... the E1 is cheap enough so it wont really matter if I screw it up, so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## portsnap

Quote: 





panges said:


> Either way... the E1 is cheap enough so it wont really matter if I screw it up, so I'll give it a shot.


 
   
  Well I guess that is the reason why I personally succeeded, because screwing this this up would not be a big problem, as well as buying i new one, so I was less nervous soldering the LOD back together.


----------



## deviationer

I have done the shortening mod on my E1 and it's really easy. Takes maybe 15mins. Just make sure you tin the wires a little before connecting them to the solder pads on the PCB since the wires have the wax/enamel on them.


----------



## fourwed

It seems the opamp is located in the LOD, could anyone tell me what the opamp is?


----------



## Kalekulan

Hi guys. I'm new at the forum.
   
  I am looking for a headphone amplifier to my iPhone 4. I had an iPod 3G back in the days but I sold it, because I didn't knew better - I thought the audio sucked. Especially the bass. I was using AKG K 518 LE which I think are great headphones. But now I have bought an iPhone 4 and the audio sucks there aswell! I've heard it's because of the the 3.5mm lineout and that the dock should be better! I've been searching for a good amplifier which is using the dock on the iPhone 4 and found this - Fiio E1.
   
  I've read the review and it looks like you guys doesn't think it's a great improvement. What do you guys think I should buy instead? An easy dock-to-3.5-lineout-converter + Fiio:s E5? I'm not that big of a audiophile and have a pretty low pricerange. E5 + converter sounds like a good pricerange.


----------



## Jack C

The E1 is a good device, but if you don't really care about the playback controls on the E1 and are okay with the cost of of a E5 plus a LOD cable, then that might be a better choice for you.
   
  A FiiO L1 or L3 LOD cable would work really well with the E5.
   
  Jack


----------



## SptsNaz

I got one just for kicks. Not bad. The best thing it does is gets rid of the sibilance that I couldn't stand with my 3G Ipod touch. With the RE0's the soundstage also improves a bit, as does the bass. Nothing groundbreaking, but definitely worth the 20 bucks. I also find the little remote very useful.
   
  I made the cable shorter like described in the thread. Just make sure you solder the wires to the right pads. I believe the colors are, from left to right, red/copper/blue/red with blue/ red with copper/ green. Also, don't forget to put the plastic enclosure thing back on to cable if you took it off before soldering


----------



## slaters70

I also picked one up for kicks, but MP4 Nation had a sale, so it was $10.83 shipped. Will try it on my Touch, but don't expect it to compete with the T3/LOD I have now. But for $10, why not? Need someone to shorten the cable.


----------



## lucozade

@t.llzuka , interesting review thanks ,not sure i would want an amp that drains the power from my ipod though 
  
  Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> I purchased Fiio E1.
> Fiio E1 is the head phone amplifier which supplies power source from iPod. Whether just which has an influence on the playback time of iPod it tested.
> 
> *iPod mini Music playback time: 21 hour 40 minute 11 seconds* +α (it fell in the middle of the following tune)
> ...


----------



## fourwed

Oh, I was very wrong about my last post in here. I do mean what is the opamp inside the Fiio E1 instead of the Line Out Dock (LOD). Could anyone tell me please?


----------



## IDK

Can the fiio e1 Fully power the RE0's?(to reach their max sq)


----------



## 4khris

Hi IDK,i dont have the RE0's,but my E1 and E5 can drive a loud volume my Dt880 2005 ed.


----------



## ironsnakemx

*I finally ordered a E1 from MP4 Nation on 08/15 , still waiting for it to arrive , ill post my opinion on it next week , i know it will make the sound from my portapro better out of my Ipod Touch but what i am really interested in seeing , well hearing , its how much of a difference will it make on my PXC 250 , since they are 300 ohms they sound so low on my ipod touch , but to tell you the truth when i am in a quiet room and listen to the PXC250 i can clearly hear that they sound a lot better than the Portapro , i am anxious to see how will they sound with the E1*


----------



## olor1n

Man, screw MP4 Nation. Never again.


----------



## smith

The cable is way to long and the shortening mod looks good but since my DIY skills (and being lazy ) are not that great anyone looking
  to sell a modded one drop me a pm....


----------



## ironsnakemx

*I am very unhappy with Mp4 nation , i ordered this thing since 08/13 and it hasnt arrived yet !!!!!!!!!!! i dont know if its because i am from Mexico or what but i expected something close to the 4 to 14 days they claim ........But oh well , i wont be making the same mmistake twice , next time i am buring from Micca or from Lamda something , i dont remember the name , gezz i am angry cuz my portapro's left side has stop working and my only headphone (well my only decent headphone ) is the PXC250 wich i need an amp for in order to hear the music when on the bus ...........Now i know what Olor meant with that never again*


----------



## PANGES

^ I've ordered from MP4 nation and indeed their shipping is really really slow.


----------



## f4phantom2500

Quote: 





idk said:


> Can the fiio e1 Fully power the RE0's?(to reach their max sq)


 

 For amp, I use either iBasso T3 + LOD or Fiio E1, and for headphones I use either Yuin PK1 or Head-Direct RE0.
   
  I would say that, when compared to the T3, the E1 is definitely lacking. However, it is not bad in the least. For me, when not ABXing the E1 with the T3, the E1 sounds quite good. It is definitely fine for casual/background listening, better than through the headphone jack of a Nano 4G for sure. I very recently got an iPod 5G but have not listened to the headphone jack very much so I can't say with certainty how the E1 compares to that. The T3 gives basically a more focused, cleaner sound than the E1, but the E1 is still very good with the RE0, and is worth the cost for the convenience of the remote alone. I actually use the E1 more for that reason; I use my iPod at work all day and I don't have time to take the iPod out of my pocket all the time just to pause it or change the song or what have you. Also, I don't have to worry about damaging the E1 in my pocket the same way I would have to with a typical LOD when used in conjunction with T3. Besides, even if it does get damaged, it's just $20 for another.


----------



## ironsnakemx

hi guys well the E1 just arrived today and im very happy with it so far
 i feel it gives the pxc250 a hefty volume boost a more clarity
 and most of all bass!!!!! i always tought these headphones to sound
 very clear but with close to no bass but now it sounds great i can really hear ringos drumss a lot better
 now ill be happy till xmas ill convince my wife to get me the e7 for xmas abd ill buy the panasonic zirconia
 from j r


----------



## MasterEveleigh

Quote: 





smith said:


> The cable is way to long and the shortening mod looks good but since my DIY skills (and being lazy ) are not that great anyone looking
> to sell a modded one drop me a pm....


 


  Why does everything have to come with a ream of cable?! Why can't AKG sell a headphone cable shorter than 3 metres? I'm definitely looking to buy one of those if anyone can do the job.. message me!


----------



## Bill1202

I ride a motorcycle (harley) without a helmet and use my iPod Classic 80 Gig with a pair of old Shure E3c's earbud as my music source.  I have a magnetic pouch that I attach to my tank with a clear plastic face to opperate the iPod wheel.  The issue I have is even without gloves I cannot control the volume levels when riding because you have to use the iPod wheel through the plastic and the touch is too sensative to be accurate.  When you get up to speed, I need to increase the volume and when you lower your speed I need some kind of remote.  When wearing gloves it's impossible to control the volume.  I think the FiiO E1 would work for me to have an external button system that would help me control my volume.  Does anyone else know of another solution for me?  Oh and of course I would like to get better sound.


----------



## zzffnn

I am looking for a Fiio E1 with the following short cable (around 10cm) mod. Please contact me if you are selling one. I am offering $25 shipped to Texas USA. Thanks.
   
  Quote: 





portsnap said:


> Oh sorry guys, I wasn't following the thread.
> Opening the plug was actually easy, just get a tiny and flat screwdriver.
> Here is the pic:
> 
> ...


----------



## zzffnn

To Bill1202,
  A stock Fiio E1 should work for you. You may want controls to be as big as possible, since you are wearing gloves. I do not recommend riding motorcycle without helmet while fiddling with remote control/iPod though.


----------



## jruschme

Excuse me for nerco'ing the thread, but I was wondering...
  
 I'm considering picking up an E1 to use with an iPod Mini and, possibly, an iPhone 4s. Considering that the E1 is only $9.95 on Amazon, does it still represent reasonable bang for the buck or would I be better off saving for something else?
  
 Thanks...


----------

